# hammer change



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a uspc 9 var1 I do carry this concealed on occasion shoot it at range more than anything.Can the hammer be changed to a spur type it will make single action shooting more comfortable than the hammer on it now. Is this something I will need to return the gun to the factory to have done or can a local gunsmith make the swap.
Bob


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Found these on HK forums. You should consult with HK customer service regardless to clarify the warranty aspect and to basically CYA.

http://www.hk-usa.com/wforum/viewtopic.php?t=3058

http://hkpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79586


----------

